# A Real Neat Flat Car load 1926



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I took my grandsons to Strasburg RR. As part of the train there was a flat car carrying a 1926 Model T truck. It was a nice touch. Some of you model a similar period and might try to duplicate this. I have no information on the WPRR flat car. Engine 89 was on our train. (Ex CN 2-6-0 ran on the the GTW.) #90 (ex GW 2-10-0) was on the other train. Not too many railroads in America have 2 steam trains going simultaneously and passing each other on the passing siding.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

And a few fun shots from the Red Caboose Motel at Strasburg, where you can stay in a caboose. They are all painted in a variety of road names. Most are ex Pennsy cabin cars. Just a few for fun.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

All I can say is NICE


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Tom for taking the time to post these great pics!

Model T head-on shot with the smokin' stack is certainly thought provokin' 

Glad to see/hear the CabooseMotel is still open for business. Have mentioned it to a few people recently with the caveat that they may not be still open due to (rumoured ?) management prob's. I was lucky enough to stay there back in 2001 as part of my visit to PA for ECLSTS Excellent place to stay being surrounded by railway-flavoured attractions...

doug c


----------

